
Dark Market Regression: Calculating the Price Distribution of Cocaine - dpflan
https://medium.com/thought-skipper/dark-market-regression-calculating-the-price-distribution-of-cocaine-from-market-listings-10aeff1e89e0
======
dpflan
This won 3rd place in the November Kaggle Dataset Publishing Awards.

